# Frame bags vs Racks / panniers



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

I noticed that a lot of people are using frame bags nowadays. Used to be a lot of what I was seeing was the Racks and panniers system. Now, I see the frame bags everywhere.

I just checked out the bike packing forum and saw at lest half or more pics of people's bikes have frame bags and not Racks & panniers. Which is better? Frame bags or Racks / panniers?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

You might want to check out this thread.


----------



## rallyrcr (May 5, 2010)

I think i am ordering a set of Hyalite panniers for my fargo. not sure if I will go with front panniers or a frame bag also.


----------



## Velo_Tourist (Jul 8, 2012)

I like frame bags. They seem like a good solution for traveling light, especially off road since they probably wouldn't get snagged on obstacles. But I'm primarily a road cyclist, so I use front and back Tubus carriers and panniers. Here's why:

On the front carrier I mount some large, customized (by me) camera cases and usually put frozen water bottles in them, along with tools and anything else that's small and heavy. Since I sit relatively upright, distributing heavy cargo forward improves handling and probably causes tires to wear more evenly.

On the rear carrier I use small Ortliebs. They hold my rain wear, a bicycle pump and stuff that I like to read during rest stops. I often ride at night, so having big reflectors on the panniers (to supplement my dynamo lighting and blinkers) ensures that drivers see me from miles away. Sometimes they even slow to a crawl to get a closer look!

Of course, for long tours I use full sized panniers. But having a frame bag to supplement them might not be such a bad idea :thumbsup:


----------

